# Alero vs GMX



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi nice can you put the GMX grip on the Alero ? to be honest I was never a fan of the Hoyt washer limb alignment system & to be honest I dont care if they borrowed it from another company as just about every 1 has borrowed Hoyt limb system HDS 
Havent Hoyt for the last 2/ 3 years have had a flat anodizing finished due to fade etc around 2015 or so


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes, grip is interchangeable with GMX.


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is the limb alignment is now like on W&W risers with a screw?


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Neo888 said:


> Is the limb alignment is now like on W&W risers with a screw?


Haven't compared side to side what W&W uses, but yes side screws are used to make the alignment adjustment on the Alero. Take out the locking allen grub screws, adjust the limbs as needed, replace and "snug" tightly the locking allen grub screws. The center pivot screw holds the limb pocket dove-tail and is not to be adjusted. 

The box comes with: (pictured with greatly modified KLS grip)









Another pic with grip:









Also, I tried the Alero grip on the GMX and it wasn't so bad at all. It is molded plastic with seam down the middle, no doubt about that, but it actually felt pretty good.

Edited to add better pic of page from manual addressing Alero limb adjustment. 

View attachment 6393453


----------



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

The pivot block adjustment looks like the one on the Horizon


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for the detailed information. It always bugged my mind, that on my GMX i cant perfectly align limb because of the washer design.

Just one more question and gonna buy one 
Are the pivoting floating head limb bolt adjustment screws from GMX are interchangable to Alero?

Thanks a lot:
Attila


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Neo888 said:


> Very nice, thanks for the detailed information. It always bugged my mind, that on my GMX i cant perfectly align limb because of the washer design.
> 
> Just one more question and gonna buy one
> Are the pivoting floating head limb bolt adjustment screws from GMX are interchangable to Alero?
> ...



Look familiar? The black bolt came with a GMX, since upgraded to swivel bolts and it goes right in the Alero, so yes to your question.


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Very goooood, I am in for one then, thanks a lot!

Attila


----------



## Ds22030 (Jan 18, 2018)

If you take into account the cost of the tiller bolts 60x2 and the grip, isn't it better to just get the Epic?


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Ds22030 said:


> If you take into account the cost of the tiller bolts 60x2 and the grip, isn't it better to just get the Epic?


I own two epiks, have handled the alero, own the alero grip (liked it enough to try one on an Epik), and have purchased a set of the floating head tiller bolts before. (for my horizon, not the collet but the old pro)

In my opinion (and the two other Epik owners in my club), the new Alero grip is better than the stock Epik. So for some they wouldn't be paying to replace the grip, possibly just modifying it a bit like many do for any riser. As for the bolts, the last time I purchased the floating head bolts you get 2 per pack, not 1. 

So it would be $700 for an Epik vs $510 for an Alero with the floating head bolts. And the Alero has what many would consider an easier to use / more granular limb alignment system.

I would say for those looking for specifically a new Hoyt ILF riser:
- If not really interested in the VertaTune plate system, get an Alero!
- If VertaTune is important and budget isn't, and you want a bigger color selection, get an Epik.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

First Alero hiccup. Some will say "Ah, typical Hoyt!" 

The manual page on the Alero alignment posted above shows an alignment screw, but no locking allen screw although it says to use locking allen screws after snugging the alignment screws. Oops. On mine, only the alignment screw came with the riser and it is too long to add a locking screw. But they did include two extra in case I lose one. 

Fix: Went to Home Depot and picked up eight (four packets, two per packet) 10-24 X 1/4" allen screws. Two are approx. same length as one of the Hoyt alignment screws. .84 cents per packet, $3.36 + tax. Whether the two smaller allen screws will hold better than one longer screw?


----------



## Ds22030 (Jan 18, 2018)

Chase, that is interesting regarding the tiller bolts. Lancaster's catalog says it's 60 each. The website is silent as to whether it is each or for a pair. I was told that these tiller bolts changed recently so maybe that has something to do with it. 

Thanks for the good info as I'm considering both of these risers for a future upgrade.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Good looking riser. I like that alignment system as well. I always thought the dowel system - while very solid - was too much trouble to adjust for the person with average or below mechanical skill. As for the grip, I'm not sure why it it would get dumped as it looks exactly like the final Kaminski grip that's now being marketed as KSL's.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Ds22030 said:


> Chase, that is interesting regarding the tiller bolts. Lancaster's catalog says it's 60 each. The website is silent as to whether it is each or for a pair. I was told that these tiller bolts changed recently so maybe that has something to do with it.
> 
> Thanks for the good info as I'm considering both of these risers for a future upgrade.


Yeah, I it is possible the changed the pricing between the new collet style floating head and the older "pro" floating head in the US.

Though from the UK, if you look at alternative sporting services archery store it is currently $62.40 for a pack of 2.

And glad the info is of some help! If people are curious I can take some side by side pictures of Hoyt Epik stock grip vs Hoyt Alero Grip vs Hoyt Jager CMS grip.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

I have to agree the grip is much better when actually set up. I put it on my GMX and found it pushes the hand up into the throat so that the knuckle sticks above the ledge which some have reported cutting away to achieve the same thing. It also sits deeper in the throat, so I had to move my clicker out for the same DL. Does that make it more deflex? 

I also have a KSL and had to modify it to fit on the GMX. Here is a better photo of the Alero grip and a modified KSL:


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

That Alero grip actually looks really well done to me.


----------



## Ds22030 (Jan 18, 2018)

Please shoot it and let us know how it compares, especially to epic which is presently available. Tux.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

How would the Alero do for barebow? I assume well


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ds22030 said:


> Please shoot it and let us know how it compares, especially to epic which is presently available. Tux.


yes please, would be interested too, also compared to gmx  just placed an order for one, expected despatch is 22 Febr.


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi,

Any news on how it shoots?

Cheers:
Attila


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Having looked at the photos now countless times and cant decide, is the Alero has more deflex on it then GMX? 
They both say have the same geometry, but if i try to make a line through the limb pockets, then comparing the grip throat positions the Alero seems to sit deeper, could be just an illusion from the photos....


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

I mean this:


----------



## 2Dave (Nov 10, 2016)

Seems to me it's more of a grip difference: the one on the GMX is significantly thicker at the throat contact point. 
The lines seems about equally aligned to the rear button hole.


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

hm, you are right


----------



## 2Dave (Nov 10, 2016)

That said, I can't wait to get my hands on an Alero and see if it is at least as good as a Radian.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Ok, after two days of switching the same set-up between a GMX and an Alero, someone more experienced than I will have tell you the difference. Except for the grip, of course. If someone found it to be a bit more "lively" I wouldn't disagree and don't consider it a negative. I did notice that LAS has lowered the price to $450. From what I can see, at that price the only serious competition is the Gillo and Winex II. Some serious kit for under $500.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Edited to add: One thing I forgot to mention is that the dove tail slot on the Alero doesn't hold the limb detent as well as the GMX. With the bow unstrung and held vertically, my X-Pression limbs (W&W) will fall out. Samick Universals and W&W Ex-Primes will not. None fall out of the GMX. Not long ago a club acquaintance had a problem with his SF limbs getting stuck in his Gillo I. The cure was longer limb dove-tail bushings. A lack of standards for limb/riser dove-tails?


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the info, i cant wait to get mine, due to ship out hopefully end of February.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Seattlepop said:


> First Alero hiccup. Some will say "Ah, typical Hoyt!"
> 
> The manual page on the Alero alignment posted above shows an alignment screw, but no locking allen screw although it says to use locking allen screws after snugging the alignment screws. Oops. On mine, only the alignment screw came with the riser and it is too long to add a locking screw. But they did include two extra in case I lose one.
> 
> Fix: Went to Home Depot and picked up eight (four packets, two per packet) 10-24 X 1/4" allen screws. Two are approx. same length as one of the Hoyt alignment screws. .84 cents per packet, $3.36 + tax. Whether the two smaller allen screws will hold better than one longer screw?


Hi, 10-24 is also the sight mount's screw size

can u pls kindly confirm 10-24 x 1/4" is the correct LLA screw size (2 on each size fit)??? As I also need to get some backup screws for my Alero.

Many tHX~


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

kentsabrina said:


> Hi, 10-24 is also the sight mount's screw size
> 
> can u pls kindly confirm 10-24 x 1/4" is the correct LLA screw size (2 on each size fit)??? As I also need to get some backup screws for my Alero.
> 
> Many tHX~


(Get Alero - put in vice - remove alignment screw - remove sight mount screw - put sight mount screw into alignment threads...)

Yep, same 10-24 screw size.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

many thx, getting screws now~~~


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

The long one is original, 7/16". Left are the two 1/4" replacements. Right is a smaller 3/16" that I tried, but found the 1/4" felt more secure. I shot all indoor season with the 1/4" with zero movement.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

thx, I currently use string wax as semi threadlock for that single long screw, havent lost a screw yet but I know it will go flying sooner or later


----------

